# Navarre Pier



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Took the class out to Navarre Pier today for their first certification dives. Knot a Yacht tagged along to try out some new gear. The wind was out of the east, and the surf was waist high. By 9:00am the east wind swung out of the southeast, and the surf started to pick up. The visibility was nice for a beach dive at 20-30ft, and the water temp was mid 60's. by the end of the day the surfers outnumbered the divers which is never a good sign, so we called it until tomorrow. Heading to the springs for a nice easy surf free dive day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

don't be hatin' on he surfers... oke

any signs of life around the pier rubble?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't hatin on the surfers. I was just saying that when the surf around here gets big enough to draw the surfers, it's time to put the gear down and pick up a board.

Saw tons of bait around the pier and a few red fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome, thanks... i may go fish there later this week.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, had to try out the new BC and computer. Everything worked like a charm. Viz was decent when we got there and just went down hill by the time we were coming up. The waves kicked my a$$ in the break zone coming in. Saw schools of blue fish everywhere.

Thanks again for taking the tanks back for me Rich. It saved me an hour of driving time.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya i'm in the class it was fun. It was a workout in the surf that's something else. Can't wait to get the gun in and do some spearfishing with some of yall


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (12/1/2007)*Yep, had to try out the new BC and computer. Everything worked like a charm. Viz was decent when we got there and just went down hill by the time we were coming up. The waves kicked my a$$ in the break zone coming in. Saw schools of blue fish everywhere.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the tanks back for me Rich. It saved me an hour of driving time.


No problem man, any time.


----------

